# Vowels, Consonants, Plus, Minus and Equals



## JerryNone

I would like the following words translated into Greek ( *ΣτινEλληνικα or *
*Ο Eλληνικο):*

*Or*

*Vowels*

*Consonants*

*Plus*

*Minus*

*Equals*

*Ευχαπιστο*

*Κυpιος Jurek*


----------



## ireney

Or *ή, Ή* (note: since the definitie article for the fem, sing, nominative is also η/Η, this one takes a stress mark so as to differentiate between the two)

Vowels *φωνήεντα* _φωνήεν_ in singular

Consonants *σύμφωνα* σύμφωνα  in singular

Plus *συν*

Minus *πλην*

Equals Hmmm, what "equals" are you referring to? I suppose it's for the math symbol.
a) = *ίσον*
b) If X equals Y then ... *είναι ίσο*

Ευχαπιστο. That one is Ευχαριστώ, thank you

Κυpιος Jurek Where's mr Jurek from? How is "J" pronounced is what I'm asking really. If it's J as in Jury then Τζούρεκ I'd say. If it has a "y" quality then Γιούρεκ probably.


----------



## JerryNone

Jurek is Polish-American.
 
Polish by ancestry and American by birth.
 
Jurek is my Polish first name.
 
Speaking of which, how would one speel out POLAND (English) name of POLSKA (Polish) name.  Well actually the *OFFICIAL* name is:
The Republic Of Poland (English / Po Anglesku) or Rzeczypospolitej Polskiej (Polish / Po Polsku).
 
You are correct, Κνρια Ireney, the "J" is pronounced as a Y.
 
So it would be transliterated(?) into English as You Wreck.
 
Thanks.  Now I know how to spell my Polish First Name in *Στιν Eλληνικα  'Η **Ο Ελλνικο.*  How do you get the stress mark to appear?  I take it I would have to be in WORD 2003 and then copy and paste it onto a HTML page like this one. Eh?
 
Sorry about misspelling the word that means "*I *Thank You".  Of course it is splled differently when saying, "*We* Thank You".There are so many vowels that sound alike.  I do remember this one though:
Depending on where in a word it appears it will look like one of these two ways when using the small letter Sigma:  σ 'η ς

Once again,
Ευχαριστώ
*Κυpιος Jurek or Pan Jurek*


----------



## ireney

You are welcome Κύριε Γιούρεκ  If you have greek keyboard you don't have to go to Word. Press ; and then the vowel  ΄ + α = ά .

"in Greek" would be either in στην Ελληνική or στα Ελληνικά .

Now "Poland" would be transcribed "Πόλαντ" . "Polska" Πόλσκα.

We call Poland Πολωνία in Greek
The official name  (Rzeczpospolita Polska) is Δημοκρατία της Πολωνίας.

You are also right about the final sigma (ς) and the rest of the small case sigmas (σ).

Yes we do have a lot of letters that correspond to the same sound in moder Greek don't we?  We also have different endings as you have noted 

Ευχαριστώ
Ευχαριστείς
Ευχαριστεί
Ευχαριστούμε
Ευχαριστείτε
Ευχαριστούν

Is the "to thank " in all persons in present tense. Quite complicated our verbs are 

Please ask whatever you wish and no need to apologise! At least you know some Greek while I know no Polish at all! (just remember to ask in different threads  )


----------



## JerryNone

Thanks again, ti have been a great help. 
Polonia comes from the Latinised word for Poland
I saw the way you spelled it out in Greek and knew right away what that meant.

Once again. Thanks for all your help.
Now, how would one spell out Polish as in the language or a Polish Person.
*Κύριε Γιούρεκ kai Pan Jurek*


----------



## JerryNone

Dipthongs as in two letters equals one sound is spelled how in Greek?
How about my English name:  Jerry?


----------



## ireney

Dear Pan Jurek you should better ask different questions in different threads in the future so our moderators don't have to go about splitting them 

Polish person: Πολωνός (masc sing), Πολωνή (fem sing), Πολωνοί (masc pl), (Πολωνέζες) (fem plu)

Polish as in Polish language : Πολωνικά or Πολωνική (go for the first one)

Polish as in polish culture, polish food etc πολωνικός, πολωνική, πολωνικό (masc, fem, neuter in singular nominative).


----------



## ireney

Would you mind posting your question about diphthongs in a different thread? We are pushing our luck as it is


----------

